# Strange bird sound



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Very early this morning I heard this strange bird at least I thought it was a bird, sounded like someone winding up a clock.
When I looked out later I saw the culprit and it wasn't a bird at all.
I don't know what these are called in English, I never saw one there and we rarely see them here, maybe 2 each year.
Called a heupferdchen a hey horse.

At least I think it was him making the noise.
The video says watch on youtube, just click that and you will see the creature. Unfortunately I can only find the cricket sound, but I think this chap or chapess makes a similar noise.


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Grasshopper, often heard but seldom seen


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

xgx said:


> Grasshopper, often heard but seldom seen


He´s a lot bigger than a common grasshopper, about 2 1/2 inches long or more 

According to this chap I think it might be a cricket rather than grass hoper.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Something to compare the size with.

This was taken some years ago next to an euro coin.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Judging by the size you've given and it's loud strident song it's a Great Green Bush Cricket.

.


----------

